# Cremà



## lexirenae

¿Como se dice "Cremá"? Leí en un artículo de "Las Fallas" en Valencia. ¿Es del verbo "Cremar"?

¡Muchas Gracias!


----------



## ejpov08

La Cremá es una de las fases, la culminante, de las Fallas de Valencia, en la que todos los espectaculares Ninots son quemados. No sé si como nombre propio debería ser traducido. A mi juicio, no, ya que cualquier traducción, al intentar acercar un idioma al otro, desvirtuaría el nombre propio de este evento tan particular de Valencia. Incluso al castellano no lo traducimos como _la quemada_ o algo similar sino que se respetea el término valenciano _Cremá_.
¿Algún valenciano?
¡Saludos!


----------



## Argónida

lexirenae said:


> ¿Es del verbo "Cremar"?
> 
> ¡Muchas Gracias!


 
No. No es español, sino valenciano.


----------



## Favara

És _cremada _/kɾe'mada/ (del verb cremar) però amb la caiguda de la D intervocàlica que tant sovint es troba als parlars valencians, resultant en "_cremà_" /kre'ma/.


----------



## Pinairun

*1. CREMA *_f. _
Acte de cremar o cremar-se; cast. _*quema.*_

En el diccionari apareix "crema". Per curiositat, per què li posen l'accent?


----------



## Favara

Per pronunciació. Com ja he dit, és una variant dialectal de "cremada", i per tant la síl·laba tònica és l'última (/kre'ma/ = "cremà"), no com a "crema" (on ho és la primera, /'krema/). Realment no són la mateixa paraula.


----------



## Pinairun

Potser que sigui com al castellà quan diem "la mal _pagá"_ (en lloc de _pagada_)?


----------



## Namarne

Hola, 


Pinairun said:


> Per curiositat, per què li posen l'accent?


Perquè *cremà *té la mateixa arrel i formació que *queimada*. (I en canvi signifiquen coses ben diferents!) 





Pinairun said:


> Pot ser que sigui com al castellà quan diem "la mal _pagá"_ (en lloc de _pagada_)?


----------



## Pinairun

Namarne said:


> Hola, Perquè *cremà *té la mateixa arrel i formació que *queimada*. (I en canvi signifiquen coses ben diferents!)


 
Moltes gràcies, Nam i Favara


----------

